# Gateway notebook webcam - autoadjusts brightness?



## aleia15 (Aug 31, 2008)

I recently bought a Gateway M-6866 (Pacific Blue model) laptop (OS: Vista) with a built in webcam. Its brand new, but the first time I used the webcam, it looked perfect for about 30 seconds, then suddenly went dark. Not completely black, but so dark it looked like there was no light in the room, even when I had it right by the lamp.

I checked the settings and properties and everything on the Camera Assistant Software, and when I hit apply it goes back to bright for about 3 seconds, then adjusts again.

It does this on Skype AND on the preview window that comes with the software, so I know its not just where Im using the webcam, since it does it regardless. I see nothing about it being supposed autoadjust to light settings, and even when I have the brightness and gamma all the way up it still changes back and forth between light and dark (less drastically dark than normal settings but still not a stable brightness level).

Any idea how to fix it from doing this?


----------



## Cody Anderson (Feb 18, 2009)

yes i have this same problem, and i would like an answer as well.


----------



## Snypa (Oct 26, 2009)

I know this post is a bit old, but im having the same problem. Anyone figured out how to fix this .?


----------

